# Working with Lala Entertainment - NOT A PORN COMPANY!



## MohaimenK (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL Yeah some think it's a porn company when I tell them. But here are some of them.

These are from FB. Was too lazy to put them up elsewhere.

Oh and the last one, yeah I have my logo all over it cuz they asked me to do that on purpose w/ photoshop. I guess an ex-partner?


----------



## farmerj (Oct 5, 2010)

I realize that the shirt isn't marketing something...

But you may want to address the Kellog's logo...


----------



## ababysean (Oct 5, 2010)

I love them all and wish I lived closer to DC to shoot with you sometime!

#4 is the one I am going to just nit pick.
I think he looks a bit blown, a way to help this is to flag two additional lights to blow the white background like you are getting without blowing him too. (hum, that didn't come out right.....haha  :lmao

What lighting set up did you use?


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks... kelloggs logo not my prob. although i did ask them about it and they said not to worry bout it so im not gonna....


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 5, 2010)

Crystal thanx GF! 

2 x1600 and 1 x800


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure if you guys saw the blooper on the last pic but I airbrushed it out now LOL


----------



## Inst!nct (Oct 5, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the blooper on the last pic but I airbrushed it out now LOL



The glasses on his shirt? Nahh, didnt notice


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 5, 2010)

good work man! keep it up. 
i would like to see more subtle lighting to make it less flat, and more of a background.... looks like they are floating in a sea of white!


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks homie! Yes I had to make the backdrop as white as possible so we won't have to PP much. The reason was that so when they take themselves out and use different backgrounds, it'd be easier for them. I guess they could have used a green screen for that. I'll give them that option next time. Although I haven't done work with that before so I don't know how that works.....


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 6, 2010)

Inst!nct said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if you guys saw the blooper on the last pic but I airbrushed it out now LOL
> ...


 
Yeah none of us did, till like 64 pix later LOL! But it was easy to get rid of it :thumbup::mrgreen:

and THEY ALL LOVE THESE PIX! All 3 of them changed their profile pix instently after they went up online hahahaha


----------



## Bram (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet shots. Was this just for a clothing brand or what? Who decided on some of these poses? I don't know if I like the pose in #3. Otherwise good photos.


----------



## rCOSIO (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome shots!!! ... Hey Mo ... you mind sharing your lighting setup for pics 1 through 4? 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 6, 2010)

rCOSIO said:


> Awesome shots!!! ... Hey Mo ... you mind sharing your lighting setup for pics 1 through 4?
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 
Thanks!

Light setup: 1 WL x1600 with 32x40 softbox on the left (my left) pointing at the backdrop but move it so you can get a little liight spilling on the edge of the model's body but you dont' want to point it straight at them.

1 WL x800 on the right sidee with barn door. Also, don't let the light spill on the subject

and 1 WL x1600 with beauty dish beside me. You can move it left or right depending on which way they face to cut down harsh shadows.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 6, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the blooper on the last pic but I airbrushed it out now LOL


 
see if you can airbrush some shoes on the guy on the right, and maybe some pants on the guy on the left.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 6, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if you guys saw the blooper on the last pic but I airbrushed it out now LOL
> ...


 
Yeah, I can. the original has it but PP I made them dark...but yeah, I can alreays open the RAW file again and use it as the top layer and airbrush everything out but the pants/shoes :thumbup:


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 6, 2010)

Rcosio here's my setup. You can't see the beauty dish which is next to me but the front you can get an idea....


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 6, 2010)

Not really digging the first photo because of the guy looking down, but I like the rest.


----------



## Gaerek (Oct 6, 2010)

These are really nice shots. I'm digging them.I looked up the company, becuase I was thinking they were maybe selling clothing or something, but I guess these guys are musicians? So are these publicity shots?

Anywho, they're really good.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks thanks! These shots were for test shots to see how we work together. But I think they're going to use it for Pharoah's album cover. They're going down to FL soon to work w/ a big producer who's worked w/ Daddy Yankee? The other guy in the first pic (on my right) is good from what I heard and also he's written many songs for different producers. I don't know names but I'll ask him later. The little guy Alan is also their producer/manager :thumbup:

If things go as planned they will get me A LOT of business down the road. They are well connected people and they'll definitely get my name out there.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 7, 2010)

Soo since John is a new artist Lala made a small vid with one of his 65 songs and put couple of the pix from the shoot :thumbup:

All I can say is that soon as his CD comes out, you know who'll be the one doing the shoot


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 7, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Soo since John is a new artist Lala made a small vid with one of his 65 songs and put couple of the pix from the shoot :thumbup:
> 
> All I can say is that soon as his CD comes out, you know who'll be the one doing the shoot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufu-3mcnR-s&hd=1



He's a NEW artist with 65 songs already? LOL WUT?


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 7, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> He's a NEW artist with 65 songs already? LOL WUT?


 
He's a new artist WITH LALA Entertainment. Don't worry, his time will come. It's not easy for people to just start singing and get a record deal. :er:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 7, 2010)

eeek.
to have 65 songs and no cd sounds sad.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2010)

Good shooting Mohymen!!!


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 7, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> eeek.
> to have 65 songs and no cd sounds sad.


 
Yeah I know man. His songs are freakin awesome. His myspace page is there you can see it and it'll start playing all of them. BUT LUCKILY he just met the LALA Entertainment and should be coming out with his CD soon. But yeah, all takes time my friend.....

Far as I know, he's sent work to different artists, Trey Songs is one I remember out of them so yup. No OFFICIAL CDs out. For that, you need a good producer that he wasn't able to meet yet. Sad but yeah.


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 7, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> eeek.
> to have 65 songs and no cd sounds sad.



65th time's a try!


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 7, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > eeek.
> ...


 
You should really worry about your photography skills over this guy's singing career buddy (no that wasn't a friendly calling) :thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 7, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > SrBiscuit said:
> ...



Maybe you should work on yours? 

**** off Mo. I wasn't even directing anything at your photographic ability. I was making a tongue in cheek remark about the amount of songs a "new" artist that I've never heard, or never want to hear, because they specialize in R&B.

With that being said, I'm out of this poorly lit thread. :thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 7, 2010)

im sure hes talented, but its tough to break into the industry..especially now.
looks like he does r&b or something, so ill skip listening, but i wish him luck...tough world out there.

lol tyler...
if at first you dont succeed, try and try again....65 times.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 7, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> With that being said, I'm out of this poorly lit thread. :thumbup:


 
Yeah you keep saying that yet you always find my threads and invite yourself in here. I've said it before and I'll say it again. You're welcome to ignore my thread any day of the week little man. :thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 7, 2010)

name calling?
cmon mo. no one called you any names when you posted that pic of yourself in white short shorts...lets keep it civil. :thumbup:


----------



## Bram (Oct 7, 2010)

^^ LOLERSKATES ^^


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 7, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> eeek.
> to have 65 songs and no cd sounds sad.


 
Not really. To have 10 songs and one CD is to rush it. I always hated the mentalitly of other members that wanted to beat out 10 originals, put them on a disk, and call it a day. 

I always liked to have a set of songs to pick and choose from where we could find the best of the best instead of the first things we came up with.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 7, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > eeek.
> ...


 
Not to mention, finding the right people that'll get you out there. Hope it works out for him. He's got good stuff, and the right people just need to hear him.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 7, 2010)

oh im with you on that...nothing worse than rushed music.
65 seems a bit excessive to me is all.

we currently have about 14 tracks, but we feel that roughly half, if that, would be worth putting out. granted we're all a bunch of 30-something washups lol...but i get what you mean.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 7, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> oh im with you on that...nothing worse than rushed music.
> 65 seems a bit excessive to me is all.
> 
> we currently have about 14 tracks, but we feel that roughly half, if that, would be worth putting out. granted we're all a bunch of 30-something washups lol...but i get what you mean.


 
Werd. I have my amp on Ebay and my last guitar on there or craigslist. I'm done.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 7, 2010)

i will take my drum kit to my grave, but whether or not it gets used right up until then is debatable


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 7, 2010)

So much crying in this thread


----------

